# Maytag Icemaker/water dispense hookup problem



## superteancum (Jun 27, 2009)

So I bought a Maytag Performa side by side Model number PSD65LGES. 
It works great however I was left to hook it the water myself.

There are two hook up spots on the back.
one is a plastic tube with a connector on it that obviously goes up towards the water filter and the other hook up is an elbow copper valve. in the lower left hand corner on the back. (this is what I think of as a typical hookup spot)

Here is what I tried. I hooked the water into the elbow copper valve and after waiting several hours nothing, no water, no ice.

So I tried hooking up the plastic tube instead and when I turned on the water it came pouring out the elbow copper valve. 

So I put a cap on the elbow copper valve and have the water going into the plastic tubing, but after several hours still no water, no ice. 

I can hear the fridge every hour or so trying to get water, but alas I am out of ideas. 

Do I need to have both hooked up? They are obviously somehow connected as water flowed from the plastic tubing into the water filter and out the elbow pipe. Curiously the reverse did not happen. Any ideas or help would be appreciated.


----------



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

The water line going up the back of the unit to the water filter area is where you need to connect your incoming water. The tube leaving the water filter is hooked up to the inlet of the water valve. From the water valve you will have (I assume it is a duel valve) two more water lines leaving the valve, one for your ice maker and one to the water dispenser. If how ever you only have an ice maker only one water tube should be leaving the valve.
You said you hooked it up this way and water cam out of the valve? The valve should have a copper connection, this is where the water line leaving the filter should go. the other connections should be plastic, these are for the water dispenser and the ice maker. If it is leaking from the metal connector of the valve you will need to determine if it is the hose leaking or the connection, make sure the hose connection has a farrell


----------



## superteancum (Jun 27, 2009)

The tube from the water filter is NOT connected to the inlet of the water valve, it does by it and into the fridge. They are connected inside the fridge somehow as again when I turned on the water to the hose that goes to the water filter, water came OUT the inlet valve. After placing a cap on the inlet valve, I still do not have water or ICE. 
How long do I need to leave it on to see if it works? Minutes, Hours, or days? 
Also any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

can you take a picture? I don't think we are understanding each other. Your water valve has an inlet and two outlets correct? The two tubes going up the back of the frig go to the water filter. One of these should have a connection for your supply water line. The other tube goes to the inlet side of the water valve. The you should have one tube leaving the valve for the ice maker and one (if yours has it) to the water through the door.


----------

